# What weed are these and are they the same?



## thatbigbox (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello,

What weed is this and are they the same? ( the big leafed one )


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'll make a wild guess. Shepard's Purse. The second picture looks like a youngster.


----------

